# Six/13 or CAAD9 for sale?



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey all-
I'm looking for a frame for a frame in a 57cm or 58cm. I have a bunch of pretty high-end bikes now, but looking for something alloy, and a bit more crit-bike like for a winter/training bike. Have a grouppo to slap on there, and a ton of high-end stuff if anyone is interested in a trade or partial trade.
Prefer nude alloy/carbon or the red, but really I'm open to color. Either of those sizes will work for me.

Much appreciated!

BN


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

No one?
Sheesh.
eBay is no help either...


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

They are keepers !


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

LeDomestique said:


> They are keepers !


Apparently they are!
Dag...


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I actually happen to have a Six13 frameset for sale in a 58cm size. I have PM'd you the details.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I also have 57cm Six13 for sale, it's a 2006 Team edition in the the nude. It's DA equiped, with Si carbon crank(your choice compact or standard gearing), without wheels. 

It could be stripped down and sold as a frame with crank too if you have a gruppo ready to go.

Anyone interested please send a pm.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

I too have a 6-13 for sale. Its a 58cm Healthnet team addition with ~800mi. Its listed in the classified in this forum as a complete bike but I'd prefer to sell it as a frame set at a very reasonable price. I have a frame box ready to pack it up and ship it out.
Mark


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

markmaxwell said:


> I too have a 6-13 for sale. Its a 58cm Healthnet team addition with ~800mi. Its listed in the classified in this forum as a complete bike but I'd prefer to sell it as a frame set at a very reasonable price. I have a frame box ready to pack it up and ship it out.
> Mark


It's gorgeous! Shoot me a PM. I think I've found a frame though, one of the United Bicycles Scandium/Carbon jobs. Not a 'Dale, but it'll do.


----------

